# Trumatic C3402/C6002 Air in hot water system



## TonyF (Sep 1, 2008)

Before I go delving I thought I might seek advice

The hot water system only splutters air for the first few minutes of each activation - cold is OK

No leaks anywhere - I can only summise water is draining back into the tank - is there a vent on top of the boiler that may have opened allowing this to happen?

Funny it's been fine for 5 week tour of Greece/Italy and happened (fortunately) on the last leg of the journey home

Any advice appreciated ......

Tony


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

Trouble with having so many members your query soon disappears from sight!!!!

I had a similar problem to yourself and found that on the outside of the water heater, near the top, is a clear plastic tube running from a red non return valve to the outside of the motorhome. The red non return valve was not working and allowed the hot water to slowly drip out to the outside of the van. Even when filling up with cold water there was always a slight seepage. I obtained a new valve from a local caravan shop cost about £7. It is easy to replace.

Ian


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Again only a suggestion but on the Truma C6002 there is a frost dump valve (usually red in colour) and sometimes this leaks. We had to put a clothes peg on it to stop the water leaking.

Worth checking anyway

Pete


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi Tony

See here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=53808

Ian


----------



## TonyF (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi

Thanks for your help - I went back this afternoon - thinking 'if it's a sticky valve then ist should shift with back pressure' - no logic, just a feeling .... I turned on the kitchen tap - on hot, held my hand over the spout to prevent water exiting, the pump ran and built up pressure in the system, and lo ... it works fine now. Now being cynical, I've been back out to yhe van three times now, with about an hour in between and it seems fine .... but then threre's tomorrow :? 

I'll let you know :wink: 

Thanks again - 
Tony


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

If the problem still persists, there is a small non return valve that goes into the top of the boiler on the cold water pipe, it could be that, or it could be the submersible pump itself which has a non return valve on some models. I had a similar problem and it was the pump that was the culprit on mine.

pete


----------

